# Amsterdams accent op televisie



## CarlitosMS

Hallo
Ik zou graag weten waarom presentatoren zoals Ivo Niehe hun Amsterdams accent moeten verbergen. Ik vind het jammer dat ze een minderwaardigheidscomplex hebben.

Groetjes en sorry voor de lastige vraag
Carlos M.S.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Hoe weet je dat Ivo Niehe een Amsterdams accent verbergt? Er zijn genoeg Amsterdammers die nauwelijks of geen Amsterdams accent hebben.


----------



## CarlitosMS

AllegroModerato said:


> Hoe weet je dat Ivo Niehe een Amsterdams accent verbergt? Er zijn genoeg Amsterdammers die nauwelijks of geen Amsterdams accent hebben.


Omdat hij met een huig-r spreekt in plaats van een tongpunt-r, misschien omdat hij het deftiger vond.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Maar niet alle Amsterdammers spreken met een tongpunt-r.


----------



## CarlitosMS

AllegroModerato said:


> Maar niet alle Amsterdammers spreken met een tongpunt-r.


Bedoelt u bekakte sprekers zoals Frits Bolkestein?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Of Ivo Niehe. 
Daarnaast heb je ook mensen die plat Amsterdams spreken met een huig-r, alhoewel dat een minderheid is. (Zoek maar op "Thom Harinck" op Youtube.)

Edit: Marco van Basten is ook een goed voorbeeld.


----------



## CarlitosMS

AllegroModerato said:


> Of Ivo Niehe.
> Daarnaast heb je ook mensen die plat Amsterdams spreken met een huig-r, alhoewel dat een minderheid is. (Zoek maar op "Thom Harinck" op Youtube.)
> 
> Edit: Marco van Basten is ook een goed voorbeeld.


Sorry, maar Thom Harinck komt uit Den Haag en Marco van Basten uit Utrecht.


----------



## AllegroModerato

De geboorteplaats hoeft niet bepalend te zijn voor iemands accent natuurlijk. Maar los van de voorbeelden mag je van me aannemen dat er onder geboren en getogen Amsterdammers een grote verscheidenheid bestaat in uitspraak en sterkte van de tongval.

Willen anderen misschien hun mening geven?


----------



## Lopes

Ik heb geen tongpunt r. 
En ik betwijfel ten zeerste of Ivo Niehe een minderwaardigheidscomplex heeft


----------



## CarlitosMS

Lopes said:


> Ik heb geen tongpunt r.
> En ik betwijfel ten zeerste of Ivo Niehe een minderwaardigheidscomplex heeft


Wat ik eigenlijk bedoelde is waarom presentatoren hun accent moeten verbergen, daarom heb ik gezegd dat over het minderwaardigheidscomplex. Misschien wel omdat het Amsterdams accent onbeschaafd en plat is?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik heb geprobeerd uit te leggen dat het feit dat een Amsterdammer standaardnederlands spreekt niet betekent dat hij een plat accent verbergt. Het kan gewoon zijn natuurlijke wijze van spreken zijn. Ik begrijp dan ook niet waarom je blijft volhouden dat "presentatoren hun accent moeten verbergen". Wel denk ik dat er bij de landelijke televisie over het algemeen mensen worden geselecteerd die ABN spreken, maar dat is een andere kwestie.


----------



## CarlitosMS

AllegroModerato said:


> Ik heb geprobeerd uit te leggen dat het feit dat een Amsterdammer standaardnederlands spreekt niet betekent dat hij een plat accent verbergt. Het kan gewoon zijn natuurlijke wijze van spreken zijn. Ik begrijp dan ook niet waarom je blijft volhouden dat "presentatoren hun accent moeten verbergen". Wel denk ik dat er bij de landelijke televisie over het algemeen mensen worden geselecteerd die ABN spreken, maar dat is een andere kwestie.


Alvast bedankt, het is nu verklaard.


----------



## bibibiben

Als een Amsterdammer zijn accent wil verbergen, zal z/hij niet in de eerste plaats aan de uitspraak van de r werken. Wat meer voor de hand ligt: [ɑ], [a], [au]/[ʌu], [eɪ̯], [ɛɪ], [n], [œy]/[ʌy], [v] en [z]* volgens de standaard uitspreken. Want wat de r betreft, is zo'n beetje alles mogelijk in Nederland. Je moet het op dat punt wel heel bont maken, wil je uit de toon vallen.

*En ook de <s>, die ik helaas niet tussen vierkante haken kan zetten, want dan wordt mijn tekst doorgestreept.


----------



## bibibiben

CarlitosMS said:


> Misschien wel omdat het Amsterdams accent onbeschaafd en plat is?



Het Amsterdams accent is zeer zeker geen prestigieus accent (en klinkt velen zelfs uiterst onaangenaam in de oren), maar dat geldt in feite voor elk accent dat afwijkt van de standaard (althans, in Nederland). Wie op de televisie wil presenteren, moet dat vrijwel accentloos doen. Of je nu Amsterdammer, Harlinger, Winschotenaar, Almeloër, Maastrichtenaar of Vlissinger bent. Een Groninger mag wat nasaal klinken en een Limburger mag zijn zachte g erin smokkelen, maar veel gekker dan dat moet het niet worden. Die strengheid geldt uiteraard alleen voor de presentatoren onder ons. Wie bekendstaat om zijn schaatskunsten of breiwerkjes en daarmee op tv komt, hoeft zich aan geen enkele regel gebonden te weten, maar dat spreekt vanzelf.

Overigens is het verrassend om te vernemen dat Ivo Niehe een geboren Amsterdammer is. Het is niet te horen. Nog geen zweempje. Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat hij is grootgebracht in een gezin waarvan de ouders de standaarduitspraak vanaf het begin erin geramd hebben. De ouders kunnen natuurlijk ook import-Amsterdammers zijn.


----------

